# SHREK III



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

What (In your opinion) is the most memorable scene (or The Funniest) in Shrek III


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> What (In your opinion) is the most memorable scene (or The Funniest) in Shrek III


I gather that ShrekIII had no memorable or funny scenes


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I guess maybe the Barracuda montage?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> I guess maybe the Barracuda montage?


the frog chorus for King Harold's funeral singing Live and let die was funny, as was the fact that they buried him in a footlocker, and turned it loose in the royal ponds.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Gingy seeing his life flash before his eyes :up:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

bdowell said:


> Gingy seeing his life flash before his eyes :up:


Especially the Six Million Dollar man scenes.


----------

